# Need some pricing help to pay my crews



## American Drywall

I am in Texas up by Fort Worth. I sold my drywall company that I had in the Houston area six years ago to move up here. I am looking to start a new drywall company up again but I wanted to see if other drywall contractors could help me with what is industry standard on pricing for crews. When I quit I was .08 for 8' plate for hangers, .10 for 10' etc... finishers were getting the same (on most jobs I paid .10 to both crews regardless of plate height) Texture crew normally got .05 a foot for basic texture such as splatter, orange peel... a little more for dragging and then of course more for L5 texture. Can any of you who are in the Texas area help me know what is current fair pricing for paying crews are now (residential work). Also what is the average going rate for turn key homes through texture? Say with normal plate heights of 10'... I was at .55 back then on the low end.


----------



## thefinisher

Since your subbing out work, just ask your crews how much they have been getting paid. Then adjust how much you pay/want to make. However, I would pay at least 50 cents more per board so you can get workers to call you about work even if you arent that busy.


----------



## icerock drywall

I don't like orange peel... I like a apple finish :thumbup:


----------



## endo_alley

10 cents a foot to hang board? Wow. I pay about three times that in Colorado and still have difficulty finding help. But I guess the houses are much more difficult here in Western Colorado than a lot of the crackerbox stuff in Texas.


----------



## floatking

yeah Texas is paying chit nowadays as always then again. San Antonio we are still at those prices you posted


----------



## floatking

where can i check out some of the houses you work on, endo?

im also guessing your prices arent the only thing "higher", huh? lmao


----------



## endo_alley

floatking said:


> where can i check out some of the houses you work on, endo?
> 
> im also guessing your prices arent the only thing "higher", huh? lmao


Most of our work is in the Rocky Mountains of Eagle, Summit, Garfield, and sometimes Pitkin, counties. So basically the skiburbs of Vail, Breckinridge, Beaver Creek, and Aspen. Snow's a-come'n, So grab your skis and check it out. And to be honest, we've had about 5 fairly bad recession years in a row. Just starting to come back this fall. So, as people in the trades have left or found something better to do, there is a lot of competition for the people who are left. As far as your comment about "high" is probably a drug comment, yeah, some of the American born young people in their late teens and early twenties tend to be ambitionless stoners going to music festivals instead of working. The Hispanics who comprise most of the workforce are pretty solid. And don't seem to be drug addicts. They do seem to have their own set of issues though. Of course in Texas, you have Willy Nelson, who also seems to advocate drug use. So I guess that is everywhere these days.


----------



## American Drywall

*Not sure endo of why you gave your answer*

endo I am not sure why you think that houses in Texas are less than in Colorado as everyone knows Texas is the place to be... actually the houses that my company did before selling it was all custom homes usually 2,500 to 6,000 feet of house. Of course the dome ceilings, spiral staircases and 20' ceilings cost me extra on labor...but the norm was .10 a foot up to .12 a foot. If you are having trouble having crews work for you it might not be the pay as much as they just don't like working for you...something to think about  Money is one thing but having a good relationship with crew is the biggest factor....ha I am just kidding you...i am sure your a great person to work for:thumbsup:


----------



## endo_alley

Actually, the issue with labor is that it is balls to the walls right now and the communities are small mountain towns with less inhabitants than bigger towns in other areas. The cost of living is very high. And much of the labor force left during the recession. So there aren't many workers left to choose from. Add to that they always shut down work in the "high falutin" village cores during the winter months and some of the summer. And yes I admit, I require top notch work from fellow workers. Not all can fit that bill. Or even want to. Plus I am a very cranky S.O.B.. But dammit, I have got the miles on me and I figure I've earned that right. As far as the types of construction here versus Texas, all I have to go by is that a few of my guys moved to Amarillo last year. They say there is a lot of work there and houses are much more straightforward than some of the stuff we have to do out here. That is not a comment one way or the other as for the quality of workmanship. Here, lately we attract young architects fresh out of university wanting to live in the mountains and make a name for themselves doing all this 10-20 million dollar post modern glass and steel stuff.


----------



## Mudstar

this guy sounds out of line JS


----------



## Mudstar

American Drywall said:


> the norm was .10 a foot up to .12 a foot. If you are having trouble having crews work for you it might not be the pay as much as they just don't like working for you...something to think about  Money is one thing but having a good relationship with crew is the biggest factor....ha I am just kidding you...i am sure your a great person to work for:thumbsup:


 Who cares about personality its money man .10c or even .12c is robbing your workers....I'd never work for them peanuts, ever.....crook


----------



## Dan the taper

10 cents is the going rate for tapers here in Arizona. That would be for flat 10 foot ceilings. I have got 10 cents for houses that were all flat 9 foot, but it was loaded with metal. That's a two coat finish for skip trowel. 

It's hard to make decent wages at these prices but there are a lot of tapers out here willing to work cheap.

Years ago, I worked in Dallas. I got 4 cents for flat 8 foot apartments. You actually came out better back then, though - Gas was somewhere under a dollar a gallon, if I remember correctly.


----------



## moore

418 guest online reading at this moment. 
I would guess 90% of those guest are homeowners and builders...So you guys just keep throwing your prices out there!!!!


----------



## endo_alley

floatking said:


> where can i check out some of the houses you work on, endo?
> 
> im also guessing your prices arent the only thing "higher", huh? lmao


Drive to Aspen Colorado.


----------



## Mudslinger

moore said:


> 418 guest online reading at this moment.
> I would guess 90% of those guest are homeowners and builders...So you guys just keep throwing your prices out there!!!!


Exactly, by the way it's $2.00 a square foot for taping 8 ft. work in Minnesota, and sanding is extra.:whistling2:


----------



## cracker

Mudslinger said:


> Exactly, by the way it's $2.00 a square foot for taping 8 ft. work in Minnesota, and sanding is extra.:whistling2:


Dang slinger that is kind of cheap!!!


----------



## American Drywall

Mud star. I did not rob my crews at that time...turnkey residential 9' plate was going for around .53-.55 a foot....materials and labor through texture. At those labor rates that is .25 for labor which leaves .28 a foot for drywall, tape, mud, screws, bullnose etc... What is left is the profit. Industry and region sets the price range which dictates labor rates. I was paying .10 when most were paying .08 and even at those prices we were bombarded with crews from all over the south and north coming to Texas looking for work. So quit calling people robbers and just grow up and carry on a normal adult discussion on the topic. You charge what you charge because your area will pay it, not because you set the going rate.

As for as homeowners and builders reading these posts...who cares. The price to have a drywall company come in is what it is. If they want to try and hire their own individual crews they will quickly find out it was cheaper to pay a professional company from the start rather than pay them to fix the mess their handyman created. There are lots of people who claim to be finishers but few who really have the skill needed.


----------



## moore

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLU_IYflUkQ


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

$2 sq/ft That's Right were not in Texas.


----------



## Mudstar

American Drywall said:


> Mud star. I did not rob my crews at that time...turnkey residential 9' plate was going for around .53-.55 a foot....materials and labor through texture. At those labor rates that is .25 for labor which leaves .28 a foot for drywall, tape, mud, screws, bullnose etc... What is left is the profit. Industry and region sets the price range which dictates labor rates. I was paying .10 when most were paying .08 and even at those prices we were bombarded with crews from all over the south and north coming to Texas looking for work. So quit calling people robbers and just grow up and carry on a normal adult discussion on the topic. You charge what you charge because your area will pay it, not because you set the going rate.
> 
> As for as homeowners and builders reading these posts...who cares. The price to have a drywall company come in is what it is. If they want to try and hire their own individual crews they will quickly find out it was cheaper to pay a professional company from the start rather than pay them to fix the mess their handyman created. There are lots of people who claim to be finishers but few who really have the skill needed.


You are providing the service at .53 -.55c your off your rocker even back then that was low as [email protected]# Sorry to say your a cheap [email protected]# but you are......:yes:


----------



## moore

Mudstar said:


> You are providing the service at .53 -.55c your off your rocker even back then that was low as [email protected]# Sorry to say your a cheap [email protected]# but you are......:yes:


Your Canadian Mudstar... Things are a bit different down here [these days] I stick to my guns ! But it seems to be harder to do with the chit storm that's blowing through .


----------



## Mudslinger

cracker said:


> Dang slinger that is kind of cheap!!!


LOL, might as well throw out a price I could become wealthy off of.


----------



## American Drywall

*You could not get $2 a foot*

Mudstar - You could not get $2 a foot back then...you could try but you would not get it. You say you are $2 a foot now but why not $3? Because people will not pay $3 a foot. Now if your area would not pay more than $1 a foot you would either drop your price in half, adjust pay for your guys accordingly or go out of business. I do not care what you say because down around Houston 2001-2007 .53-.55 a foot was the going rate and a $1 a foot would not get you any work. And just so you know we still made very good money during this time. We had crews calling everyday looking for work. Now what a normal person would say when hearing this is: "Wow I cannot imagine working for that price or doing it that low... what a price difference"...a jerk and abnormal person would say: "You are cheap, robbing your men" You, mudstar took the jerk route during a normal conversation. I was at market price with excellent crews and would love to have charged more but at the price I was offering I was still getting under bid everyday. This was for custom homes...I would not do track homes but they paid much less. I started this thread just to talk to professionals about how rates had changed since 2007, not to step into some pre-school room to talk to you.


----------



## thefinisher

Some people on here don't understand the fact that some prices are set in your particular area :yes:. I get it... You can charge all you want but you have to get work to make money.


----------



## jackleg

American Drywall... how many Americans do you employ? there is an American Drywall in my area and he brags about his Hispanic workers.. go figure?? he is the only american in his company.....


----------



## Wimpy65

jackleg said:


> American Drywall... how many Americans do you employ? there is an American Drywall in my area and he brags about his Hispanic workers.. go figure?? he is the only american in his company.....


Jackleg, don't forget that Mexico is also a part of America. At least when I went to school (way back when), America went from the tip of Chile all the way up to Alaska.


----------



## American Drywall

Jackleg When you say American or you meaning legal American citizens or white people? Everyone who I hire is legal to work....if you are asking in terms of race then I can tell that the majority of the men who work for me are Hispanic. I do hire white guys but the majority of them are lazy or they have low skill level. Most want to be the boss not the worker. I can tell you that over the years I have been burned by far more white men than Hispanics. If you are under the mindset that Hispanics are paid less then you are wrong there as well. My lead guys always made more than $50,000 a year and that was in 2007 when I sold my company. People think that every Hispanic is an illegal and that is just not the case. Yes in Texas there is a lot of them and yes I am sure the crew leaders I hire use some that are their family or friends that are not legal (I do not know every man who worked for us there would be 48 at a time so hard to keep up). I would not hire anyone that could not prove they had a legal right to work in the US though. I am very much for secure borders, for deporting illegals but I will not penalize a person because they are Hispanic I hired for their skill level and how they represented my company. Just so you know I would hire whites, blacks, Asians or whatever...if they could do the work is what mattered.


----------



## mld

Wait, you only hire guys that work? That sounds like profiling to me.


----------



## thefinisher

mld said:


> Wait, you only hire guys that work? That sounds like profiling to me.


Lol we profile too then. Hard to find someone other than Hispanics that will actually show up and work and do a good job at the same time.


----------



## moore

thefinisher said:


> Lol we profile too then. Hard to find someone other than Hispanics that will actually show up and work and do a good job at the same time.


What!!! I'd show up!! Not so sure about the rest though..:whistling2:


----------



## mld

I'm in. Heck, I'll work just to work. Not to mention I hear there's a guy who comes behind and fixes all the chit!


----------



## moore

American Drywall said:


> People think that every Hispanic is an illegal and that is just not the case. Yes in Texas there is a lot of them and yes I am sure the crew leaders I hire use some that are their family or friends that are not legal (I do not know every man who worked for us there would be 48 at a time so hard to keep up). I would not hire anyone that could not prove they had a legal right to work in the US though. .


:blink: I'm confused !


----------



## cracker

You can be down around .55 sqft, or you can be 1-1.50 sqft. Being a drywall man does not mean you are a good business man!! and vice versa


----------



## mld

cracker said:


> You can be down around .55 sqft, or you can be 1-1.50 sqft. Being a drywall man does not mean you are a good business man!! and vice versa


Now I'm confused..


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

The suspence is tremendous. 

http://youtu.be/s62msrPjSVY


----------



## thefinisher

moore said:


> What!!! I'd show up!! Not so sure about the rest though..:whistling2:


Come on down Moore. I will hire you any day of the week :thumbsup:. Pretty much make your own hours and do gravy work all day. Shoot, I will give you the smaller gravy houses too if you want :yes: we need a better in house guy. Our current guy is borderline


----------



## mld

That's a tempting offer Moore....
Wait,,, TF aren't YOU the in house guy!?!?


----------



## American Drywall

Cracker...you are right you can be a good drywall guy but not a good business man. I can clear this up easily for you. I am not the drywall guy...I am the good business owner who hires top skill crews, build the relationships with the builders, bids the job and inspects the work. Yes I can tell you what is wrong and what is right and why, but my guys could do circles around me. But as business owner I out perform them like a pro  I have a simple business plan of operation. #1 I make sure my business is honest and God centered. I do what I say I will do and stand behind everything we do. #2 I treat my customers fairly...if at the end of the job I have 10 or more boards left over I reduce their final invoice to reflect that. They only pay for what we put up. When you submit an invoice lower than original bid you gain their trust and I like that. One house I was busy on phone while counting and missed a huge room. Needless to say when hanging the house I was short on boards by 30 boards, so my budget was short as well. I did not raise my price over what I quoted and was going to eat the cost. The builder heard of my mistake and because I reduced his invoices before and he trusted me...he raised my pay on his own to cover shortage. #3 I treat my crews with respect, as team players and I listen as they speak. I respect them and they respect me.

Now regardless of what you say or think about how I operate the truth is this. I only work 10-12 hours per a week over seeing this and made six figures a year. Not bragging just blessed. I make my finances important to the Kingdom of God and He prospers me. God first always. So whether you charge .55 or $1.50 a foot does not matter. I would say it works for me.


----------



## cracker

American Drywall said:


> Cracker...you are right you can be a good drywall guy but not a good business man. I can clear this up easily for you. I am not the drywall guy...I am the good business owner who hires top skill crews, build the relationships with the builders, bids the job and inspects the work. Yes I can tell you what is wrong and what is right and why, but my guys could do circles around me. But as business owner I out perform them like a pro  I have a simple business plan of operation. #1 I make sure my business is honest and God centered. I do what I say I will do and stand behind everything we do. #2 I treat my customers fairly...if at the end of the job I have 10 or more boards left over I reduce their final invoice to reflect that. They only pay for what we put up. When you submit an invoice lower than original bid you gain their trust and I like that. One house I was busy on phone while counting and missed a huge room. Needless to say when hanging the house I was short on boards by 30 boards, so my budget was short as well. I did not raise my price over what I quoted and was going to eat the cost. The builder heard of my mistake and because I reduced his invoices before and he trusted me...he raised my pay on his own to cover shortage. #3 I treat my crews with respect, as team players and I listen as they speak. I respect them and they respect me.
> 
> Now regardless of what you say or think about how I operate the truth is this. I only work 10-12 hours per a week over seeing this and made six figures a year. Not bragging just blessed. I make my finances important to the Kingdom of God and He prospers me. God first always. So whether you charge .55 or $1.50 a foot does not matter. I would say it works for me.



Dont need any clarification. Was making a broad general statement. not directed at you:thumbsup:... 100 ways to skin a cat...there i go again


----------



## moore

mld said:


> Wait,,, TF aren't YOU the in house guy!?!?


He use to be! Once I get down there his ole man Is gonna fire him! :laughing:


----------



## moore

American Drywall said:


> Now regardless of what you say or think about how I operate the truth is this. I only work 10-12 hours per a week over seeing this and made six figures a year. Not bragging just blessed. I make my finances important to the Kingdom of God and He prospers me. God first always. So whether you charge .55 or $1.50 a foot does not matter. I would say it works for me.


Have you ever asked God what he thinks about $1.50 a foot??


----------



## sdrdrywall

moore said:


> Have you ever asked God what he thinks about $1.50 a foot??


I think he'd like it I know I would


----------



## moore

American Drywall said:


> Now regardless of what you say or think about how I operate the truth is this. I only work 10-12 hours per a week over seeing this and made six figures a year. .


Is that total gross?


----------



## mld

moore said:


> Is that total gross?


Let's see, tithing at 10% that means the Lord gets five figures a year, minimum $200 a week, every week. If that is the case then I hold my piece, and God bless.....


----------



## moore

mld said:


> Let's see, tithing at 10% that means the Lord gets six figures a year, minimum $200 a week, every week. If that is the case then I hold my piece, and God bless.....


Well even after the lord gets his...With 48 men working And his total gross is in the 6 figures [as it should be] I would hope the he's pulling in at least a 1/4 mill! Hell! I've done six figures before ! Subbing out the hanging with just me and one other guy on the finishing.


----------



## mld

moore said:


> Well even after the lord gets his...With 48 men working And his total gross is in the 6 figures [as it should be] I would hope the he's pulling in at least a 1/4 mill! Hell! I've done six figures before ! Subbing out the hanging with just me and one other guy on the finishing.


Couldn't agree more. I've had good years too, just trying to rattle the cage and make awareness. I have no problem with anyone showing their religion, but if you're going to read from the book, you'd better be ready to live from the book.


----------



## cracker

moore said:


> Well even after the lord gets his...With 48 men working And his total gross is in the 6 figures [as it should be] I would hope the he's pulling in at least a 1/4 mill! Hell! I've done six figures before ! Subbing out the hanging with just me and one other guy on the finishing.


So true, my sander and clean up people make 6 figs on paper. Big difference in 100k and 999k :whistling2:


----------



## chris

At .55 a foot I would not be in the drywall biz , thats for sure,, board is at .33 that only leaves .22 for labor ( hang and tape), heck I cant find a hanger for less than .25. I hope those are just labor prices at .55.


----------



## thefinisher

Really not that hard to gross 6 figures lol. Now when you personally are netting 6 figures then thats serious . I know we pay out 6 figures each to our hangers and finishers every year. We pay out a big 6 figure number to our supplier each year .


----------



## American Drywall

Well let's see... If Prices down in the Houston area from 2001-2007 would have been at $1.50 a foot I would gladly have taken it. The going rate turnkey then was .55 a foot for standard drywall through texture. Every phase was subbed out to my crews...so back then it was .10 hanger, .10 finisher, .05 texture and about .16 all materials for a total cost of .41 a foot...always within .03 of that. My net was generally .11-.14 for me as owner. My gross sales were between $600k to $800k a year. So yes my income was over $100k each year after all expenses. That is why I started this thread to see current rates as I am considering starting a new drywall company up in the DFW area of Texas...just thinking is all. I know that us not a lot of money in regards to construction but I was a small operation and only did drywall and drop down ceilings. 

As far as walking the walk and talking the talk in regards to God, no problem there. I am a pastor and at that time I was the senior pastor of a church in Conroe, but I did not take any salary from the church. God blessed my business and my income came from it not the church. Yes I tithed on my income and I still do and always will...but tithing is just returning to God what is His already...like borrowing a car for the day and returning it that night...you did not give the people a car when you brought it back, you returned to them what was theirs...that is tithing, so weekly I returned the 10% which belonged to God. The real blessings on the finances come when you give offerings above the tithe...anyway was not looking to make this thread religious, but I do have to give God the credit because all my success is because of Him. But as I said I only spent the 10-12 hours a week over seeing drywall as the rest of my time was at the church.

Back to drywall... What I have gathered is there a big difference in pricing depending on what region if the US you are in. Still unsure what rates in DFW are at lol. I have enjoyed the conversation though


----------



## MrWillys

Does god break the law?


----------



## cracker

Back to drywall... What I have gathered is there a big difference in pricing depending on what region if the US you are in. Still unsure what rates in DFW are at lol. I have enjoyed the conversation though[/QUOTE]


All I can say is test the waters high, and not low. Just because a area is low does not mean you have to keep it there! Work hard on getting your prices up for your men and yourself. Good luck


----------



## American Drywall

*Well let's see He is the supreme authority so there is no law over Him*



MrWillys said:


> Does god break the law?


Not sure why you are asking that? Does .55 a foot break the law? No I don't think so... If you are referring to illegals (which I cannot figure out why you would) then no law broke there either. As I stated earlier each person I hire has to provide documentation of the their drivers license and social security card (just as you would) in order to get paid for me. I do not inspect the credentials of every worker on each job though as they are not employed by me. I turn in the paperwork each year to the IRS ( I do not pay cash under the table, nor do I ever get paid that way) and if someone has supplied me false documents they let me know and I correct that problem. Only happened once in all the years. What law are you referring too?


----------



## American Drywall

*sounds good*



cracker said:


> Back to drywall... What I have gathered is there a big difference in pricing depending on what region if the US you are in. Still unsure what rates in DFW are at lol. I have enjoyed the conversation though



All I can say is test the waters high, and not low. Just because a area is low does not mean you have to keep it there! Work hard on getting your prices up for your men and yourself. Good luck[/QUOTE]

I agree with you..I just needed to see where the waters were cresting at LOL


----------



## thefinisher

American Drywall, I wouldn't worry about what the people up north say about pricing because they really have no clue about the regional pricing in the south. Many of their numbers are a bit skewed, especially when compared to someone who only contracts out the work like you do. Some of these guys are the DWC, finisher, and sander. So they may contract the work like a traditional DWC, but the only thing they may sub out is the hanging. So in essence they will make more per square foot obviously because they are getting paid to finish and sand the work as well as a slight increase for contracting the work. Overall however their prices may be lower than that of someone who is just a drywall contractor as the the contrator subs it all out and makes their money on top of that. In reality they will make more money per job but wont make more money overall as they cant physically do as many houses as a Contractor can do. What I think becomes the main discrepancy is that people have a different view of what a DWC actually is or does. My following statement(s) may or may not be true in some areas: Here the guys who contract, and do the hanging, finishing, sanding, etc themselves always have a cheaper price. We call them, "guys working out the back of their truck". There is nothing wrong with this if they are properly licensed etc to do the work. However these are the people who bring the price down as they under cut the DWC to get work. Often times in our area these guys offer no warranty, don't do any touch-ups, dont do patch work, etc. which is all common traits of a DWC in my area. These are the first people to fall when things go bad economy wise and are the first to reappear when things jump back up. Often times I feel like some people like to judge those who sub all the "work" out when they have no idea how to run a full production scale company. There is more to a drywall company than labor. Not one person is better than the next IMO. If you finish everyday or hang everyday then that is good for you, but that doesn't make you better or more honorable than the guy contracting the work whether it be a builder or DWC. That statement goes the other way equally as well! For example I never act better than my subs and treat them with the highest respect. However at the end of the day I write the checks and expect the work to be up to par. Laborers will be paid the going rate for simple houses and more for harder shacks. Like I said before, many of the rates listed I believe to be skewed in comparison to what the OP stated. Comparing apples and Oranges really :yes:


----------



## gazman

cracker said:


> Back to drywall... What I have gathered is there a big difference in pricing depending on what region if the US you are in. Still unsure what rates in DFW are at lol. I have enjoyed the conversation though



All I can say is test the waters high, and not low. Just because a area is low does not mean you have to keep it there! Work hard on getting your prices up for your men and yourself. Good luck[/QUOTE]

Quality doesn't cost it pays. :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman

thefiniser) Here the guys who contract said:


> As you said all areas are different. But in our area it is the DWC'S that bring the prices down. They buy the board at a far cheaper rate because of the quantity they buy. So they low ball, then screw the subs and make good dollars. Going rate here is around $16 m2 full supply fix and finish. I bid a job a while ago and went in at $17 because there were alot of extras, a dwc went in at $12.50 then had the gaul to call me and ask if I wanted to do the job.:furious:


----------



## moore

I work out the bed of my truck!!!! :thumbup:


I pay the hangers when I sub out the hang .17 a ft on a straight 8 with a small vault . Sometimes that may include a 9'-10' garage.

The larger homes with crazy chit can run up to .23 a ft. for hang .

THANK YOU JESUS! THANK YOU LORD!


----------



## moore

gazman said:


> I bid a job a while ago and went in at $17 because there were alot of extras, a dwc went in at $12.50 then had the gaul to call me and ask if I wanted to do the job.:furious:


I would like to hear more about that building Contractor!:whistling2:

Ya know what i'm sayin??:whistling2:


It works the same way here ! fussy..hmmm...Not so Fussy!


----------



## gazman

moore said:


> I would like to hear more about that building Contractor!:whistling2:
> 
> Ya know what i'm sayin??:whistling2:
> 
> 
> It works the same way here ! fussy..hmmm...Not so Fussy!


The job was for a local carpenter that was building his own home. The dwc wanted me to do the job for $5 with them supplying the board, and I was to supply every thing else. I politely told them where to shove it.


----------



## moore

gazman said:


> The job was for a local carpenter that was building his own home. The dwc wanted me to do the job for $5 with them supplying the board, and I was to supply every thing else. I politely told them where to shove it.


We may be a World apart Gaz....But That story sounds very similar to me.


----------



## American Drywall

Okay just so I am on the same page because I am finding out it is different all over. When I say a board I am talking 12' (48 square ft) and not an 8' (32' square ft). Is the same as what others mean? 

Here is another question to update me (remember I sold my company in 2007 and I am looking to start a new one here). I know there are advancements and changes all the time. I currently own two companies, one is a roofing company and the other is a drone aerial video company. These both see changes in industry and applications each year. When it comes to drywall what is the current standard for green board? I had someone tell me it is has been replaced. Is that true and if so with what?


----------



## American Drywall

*Is that standard rate in Texas?*



moore said:


> I work out the bed of my truck!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> I pay the hangers when I sub out the hang .17 a ft on a straight 8 with a small vault . Sometimes that may include a 9'-10' garage.
> 
> The larger homes with crazy chit can run up to .23 a ft. for hang .
> 
> THANK YOU JESUS! THANK YOU LORD!


When I sold my company (south Texas) in 2007 the going rate for hangers on average was .8 for 8' plate, .9 for 9' plate and .10 for 10' plate. I always paid .10 for those plate heights so for .8 & .9 I was paying them better than most. Yes I paid more for higher plates, high ceilings over 12' and special features. This is for 1/2" drywall as 5/8" paid more. It is hard for me to believe the prices have jumped that much. Please note I supply all materials so this just labor. If these prices alarm you (you as in anyone not singling anyone individually out) do not jump on me as THIS was what the industry paid here.


----------



## Mudstar

American Drywall said:


> Well let's see... If Prices down in the Houston area from 2001-2007 would have been at $1.50 a foot I would gladly have taken it. The going rate turnkey then was .55 a foot for standard drywall through texture. Every phase was subbed out to my crews...so back then it was .10 hanger, .10 finisher, .05 texture and about .16 all materials for a total cost of .41 a foot...always within .03 of that. My net was generally .11-.14 for me as owner. My gross sales were between $600k to $800k a year. So yes my income was over $100k each year after all expenses. That is why I started this thread to see current rates as I am considering starting a new drywall company up in the DFW area of Texas...just thinking is all. I know that us not a lot of money in regards to construction but I was a small operation and only did drywall and drop down ceilings.
> 
> As far as walking the walk and talking the talk in regards to God, no problem there. I am a pastor and at that time I was the senior pastor of a church in Conroe, but I did not take any salary from the church. God blessed my business and my income came from it not the church. Yes I tithed on my income and I still do and always will...but tithing is just returning to God what is His already...like borrowing a car for the day and returning it that night...you did not give the people a car when you brought it back, you returned to them what was theirs...that is tithing, so weekly I returned the 10% which belonged to God. The real blessings on the finances come when you give offerings above the tithe...anyway was not looking to make this thread religious, but I do have to give God the credit because all my success is because of Him. But as I said I only spent the 10-12 hours a week over seeing drywall as the rest of my time was at the church.
> 
> Back to drywall... What I have gathered is there a big difference in pricing depending on what region if the US you are in. Still unsure what rates in DFW are at lol. I have enjoyed the conversation though



this post explains everything :yes:


----------



## endo_alley

I guess you need to keep the query for labor pricing local. If you come to Western Colorado bidding low you certainly better show up with your own labor force. You won't find locals to help. Legal, semi legal, or illegal. New construction is 12.00/ 4x12" sheet for each, hang and finish (level 3.5). Smooth level 5 (ish) is 22.00-25.00 / sheet. Maybe more. Hourly journeyman 25.00-30.00 per hour. I've heard many the horror story here of people coming in with low bids and getting burned.


----------



## moore

American Drywall said:


> When I sold my company (south Texas) in 2007 the going rate for hangers on average was .8 for 8' plate, .9 for 9' plate and .10 for 10' plate. I always paid .10 for those plate heights so for .8 & .9 I was paying them better than most. Yes I paid more for higher plates, high ceilings over 12' and special features. This is for 1/2" drywall as 5/8" paid more. It is hard for me to believe the prices have jumped that much. Please note I supply all materials so this just labor. If these prices alarm you (you as in anyone not singling anyone individually out) do not jump on me as THIS was what the industry paid here.


I'm 10 years behind!!! Your 20!!!!!


----------



## American Drywall

*Lol*



moore said:


> I'm 10 years behind!!! Your 20!!!!!


Moore this was 7 years ago when I sold the company and we were getting underbid all the time. I am amazed at how prices have changed but glad that they have for the sake of the skilled labor.


----------



## American Drywall

*Pricing is not that different*



endo_alley said:


> I guess you need to keep the query for labor pricing local. If you come to Western Colorado bidding low you certainly better show up with your own labor force. You won't find locals to help. Legal, semi legal, or illegal. New construction is 12.00/ 4x12" sheet for each, hang and finish (level 3.5). Smooth level 5 (ish) is 22.00-25.00 / sheet. Maybe more. Hourly journeyman 25.00-30.00 per hour. I've heard many the horror story here of people coming in with low bids and getting burned.


Well by your prices now that is not really much different then. I paid .25 a foot total in labor for standard drywall is $12 a board. Your labor cost you quoted is .25 a foot just like I was in 2007. What I am not seeing is where are getting a $1.50 a foot? Materials are not that much higher now than then


----------



## chris

Hes said .25 each . 12 bucks to hang . 12 bucks to tape,, not 12 bucks to hand and tape


----------



## American Drywall

*got it*



chris said:


> Hes said .25 each . 12 bucks to hang . 12 bucks to tape,, not 12 bucks to hand and tape


Okay thanks I missed the each part and that makes sense as to why the price is so much higher. $12 a board just to hang it seems way high. My guys could hang that stuff quickly. I am glad they are making more now days but from what I heard off of this site is that in Central Texas they are still getting around .12 a foot for hanging and .12 for tape & float


----------



## endo_alley

Sorry- I meant $25-$30 on hourly stuff. Steel stud framing. Integral color plastering. Anything that can't be done by the piece. Stuff has just recently jumped about 10-20%. Materials too. Last year was a different story. As I have said earlier, we have a seasonal boom to bust cycle due to the long snowy winters and the fact that a lot of projects shut down work once the skiers arrive. When you factor in all the difficulty they pile on you to get the work done it isn't better than anywhere else I'm sure. The bigger part of my point was just that you can't move into a new area and base your rates on what is going on somewhere else. Or get out of the business for a few years and assume things are the same as they were way back then. I have some friends in Iowa who grow beans and corn for a living. They never know in the spring what they will get in the fall for a bushel. Its kind of like that around here in drywall estimating. When you do a spring bid you never know what the workforce or material pricing will be like in the Summer and fall when the main work hits. Supply and demand.


----------



## Mudbronco

Minnesota moderator here. I have family in Colorado that work in drywall and plaster. Mr. Colorado is correct. Prices are higher there. Most of the work is detailed and difficult. Lots of fry reglet and no trim around doors and windows so carry lots of zip strip. Better have a big arse level too. Getting labor from Denver is difficult because it is far and you have to go through at least two mountain passes to get there. Wish our prices were that high.


----------



## Mudstar

American Drywall said:


> Cracker...you are right you can be a good drywall guy but not a good business man. I can clear this up easily for you. I am not the drywall guy...I am the good business owner who hires top skill crews, build the relationships with the builders, bids the job and inspects the work. Yes I can tell you what is wrong and what is right and why, but my guys could do circles around me. But as business owner I out perform them like a pro  I have a simple business plan of operation. #1 I make sure my business is honest and God centered. I do what I say I will do and stand behind everything we do. #2 I treat my customers fairly...if at the end of the job I have 10 or more boards left over I reduce their final invoice to reflect that. They only pay for what we put up. When you submit an invoice lower than original bid you gain their trust and I like that. One house I was busy on phone while counting and missed a huge room. Needless to say when hanging the house I was short on boards by 30 boards, so my budget was short as well. I did not raise my price over what I quoted and was going to eat the cost. The builder heard of my mistake and because I reduced his invoices before and he trusted me...he raised my pay on his own to cover shortage. #3 I treat my crews with respect, as team players and I listen as they speak. I respect them and they respect me.
> 
> Now regardless of what you say or think about how I operate the truth is this. I only work 10-12 hours per a week over seeing this and made six figures a year. Not bragging just blessed. I make my finances important to the Kingdom of God and He prospers me. God first always. So whether you charge .55 or $1.50 a foot does not matter. I would say it works for me.


You say you make 6 figures a year and only work 10-12 a week. Hmmm. you have to wonder when a man say to tell you the truth who is he trying to convince. As far as god goes any man that speaks of his good deeds, especially you sir should know this, do I need to quote the word written in the book you say you follow. I don't follow but do know what he book says and understand some out there say they follow but truly are wolf in sheep's clothing. JS


----------



## American Drywall

*Really?*



Mudstar said:


> You say you make 6 figures a year and only work 10-12 a week. Hmmm. you have to wonder when a man say to tell you the truth who is he trying to convince. As far as god goes any man that speaks of his good deeds, especially you sir should know this, do I need to quote the word written in the book you say you follow. I don't follow but do know what he book says and understand some out there say they follow but truly are wolf in sheep's clothing. JS


First off the Bible reference you are referring to is about someone who does good for someone and tells the world for his own glory...like buying someone groceries and then posting on social media that he did that. I am not sharing with you good deeds that I have done...my previous statement was on how I operated my drywall business, what I charged, how many hours a week I worked on it and how God blessed me during that season. Hopefully it will encourage others to make their time and money valuable to the Kingdom of God. Yes, I do live by the Bible instructs of tithing and giving offerings... Yes, I do live my life to please God and yes I am blessed in so many ways. But I am also not all about work or money. I believe every man should live a blanched life. You need to make time in your life to 1. Make a living... You do need to work to provide finances for your family, but they need more than money. 2 You need to make a life... Make time for your family and friends. Make time to relax and enjoy life...it is not about working 60 hours a week. 3 You need to make a difference. Beyond work and family, you need to make your life count for the Kingdom of God as well. Do these three areas of life and you will live a satisfying and joyful life.


----------



## prjwebb

Hopefully god will bless my business and I too can rake it in whilst making sure I pay anyone who works for me as little as that region will allow me too.


----------



## MrWillys

Can I use God to justify breaking the law by saying everybody does it?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Misclassification_of_employees_as_independent_contractors


----------



## moore

prjwebb said:


> making sure I pay anyone who works for me as little as that region will allow me too.


I don't find that funny!


----------



## MrWillys

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLtoZOO5B6Y


----------



## American Drywall

You know what I find so strange is how offensive it is to people that I am a Christian who is not ashamed to admit I love God and I give Him the credit for my blessed life. Go back and read my previous posts and you will not see me criticize anyone, tell others how wrong they are, be argumentative, or say anything that should bother anyone. I simply stated that I operate my business with God first and because of this I made a six figure income working 12-15 hours a week. No I did not try and take up an offering lol. I simply came on this site asking for information and views on current drywall pricing and yet I received so many negative replies and my Christianity was mocked. So what is it? Because I credit God (which I will always do)? Is it because I try and run an honest business and treat people fairly? I understand that many replies were negative against my pricing I used 7 years ago before I sold my company...but why? That was the current rate for that part of Texas and my crews were paid what all other drywall companies were paying...but yet that bothered people. Can't help that and nor would I pay more than the going rate today as I am sure the builders would not pay me more than what the current pricing is at. 

So people that are offended by me, ask yourself why does it bother you that I believe what I believe? I did not judge or criticize anyone...I did not preach at you... I did not try and convert you, but I will let you know God really does love you and He does have a plan for your life and guess what... He does not care about how many mistakes you have made in the past... He will forgive and offer you a future. If you want to know about this I would be more than happy to talk with you....oops hope the fact that I believe you have Hope did not come across too offensive for you. 

Let me thank those of you who did help me with information and took the time to reply.


----------



## mld

My problem with your position is that you say God blessed you and rewarded you but you're still going to pay your guys the going rate because that's what everybody else is paying. Are you truly and honestly living your faith? Do you not believe that our first responsibility, after God, is to our fellow men? Does that not include you're employees? Why not become a part of the solution instead of perpetuating the problem. We will all be held accountable for how we lived your lives with what each of us has been given, not how we live our lives compared to how everyone else lives theirs. Just saying.


----------



## thefinisher

So what if the going rate was $10 per board or $20 per board? Would that still be a crime to pay that amount? Taking care of your fellow man doesn't mean you have to pay him an extra dollar lol. If you treat them with respect and pay them without delay then you have done your part in keeping a good working relationship. I don't think paying people less than the going rate is acceptable though. I woud really like to see some of you guys who always have something to say about rates cheaper than yours move to that area and actually stay afloat..... Builders will only pay so much in a given area. Unless every single DWC starts raising prices in a given area then you are on your own. Would it make yall feel better if I told you that my workers make more than me? Well they do! Paid out over $100k to one of my hangers last year and he didn't even hang all of our houses. Plus he hangs for other companies. Maybe I should have paid him $200k?


----------



## endo_alley

mld said:


> My problem with your position is that you say God blessed you and rewarded you but you're still going to pay your guys the going rate because that's what everybody else is paying. Are you truly and honestly living your faith? Do you not believe that our first responsibility, after God, is to our fellow men? Does that not include you're employees? Why not become a part of the solution instead of perpetuating the problem. We will all be held accountable for how we lived your lives with what each of us has been given, not how we live our lives compared to how everyone else lives theirs. Just saying.


No matter what your personal belief system, if you don't charge the going rate, and pay the going rate, you will go out of business soon. Pay too much for labor, and you will soon run out of money and bounce checks. That doesn't help employees. Pay too little and your crews will leave you high and dry. That doesn't help your clients. Free markets will always dictate what you must pay, and what you can charge "As if by an invisible hand".


----------



## MrWillys

MrWillys said:


> Can I use God to justify breaking the law by saying everybody does it?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Misclassification_of_employees_as_independent_contractors





American Drywall said:


> I simply stated that I operate my business with *God* first and because of this I made a six figure income working 12-15 hours a week.
> Is it because I try and run an *honest business* and treat people fairly? people. Can't help that and nor would I pay more than the going rate today as I am sure the builders would not pay me more than what the current pricing is at.


 It is the hypocrisy of using religion to justify an illegal business. All other honest Americans suffer when you don't contribute to Workers comp, Social Security, Medicare, and proper taxes.


----------



## thefinisher

MrWillys said:


> It is the hypocrisy of using religion to justify an illegal business. All other honest Americans suffer when you don't contribute to Workers comp, Social Security, Medicare, and proper taxes.


How can you conclude that he is running an illegal business? From what information that he provided about his business leads you to believe he was wasn't paying his taxes and workers comp? Are you just assuming that he is running an illegal business? Perhaps its that fact he used hispanic workers? That doesn't make it illegal. That could be assumed as racist behavior on your part. I guess one could assume anything about anybody at any given time. Unless you personally know the OP then I can only assume you don't have a leg to stand on. Funny how when someone mentions religion people go crazy.


----------



## thefinisher

endo_alley said:


> No matter what your personal belief system, if you don't charge the going rate, and pay the going rate, you will go out of business soon. Pay too much for labor, and you will soon run out of money and bounce checks. That doesn't help employees. Pay too little and your crews will leave you high and dry. That doesn't help your clients. Free markets will always dictate what you must pay, and what you can charge "As if by an invisible hand".


True statement. Some people just need to understand that they are lucky to be living in an area to get paid more than another area. Then again their cost of living might be higher... Perhaps the people making less in a certain area have a better quality of life than people making more in another? Perhaps I should write a thesis theorizing pay rates of drywallers vs. quality of life in differing regions of the country/state.


----------



## MrWillys

thefinisher said:


> Since your subbing out work





American Drywall said:


> Every phase was subbed out to my crews...





thefinisher said:


> How can you conclude that he is running an illegal business? From what information that he provided about his business leads you to believe he was wasn't paying his taxes and workers comp?


He has said that he checks ID of his workers, but has no employees, and subs out everything. Are his employees contractors, or employees? Does he pay them weekly, or do they bill him once a month?
Sounds to me like he's in violation of misclassification of independent contractor.
http://www.irs.gov/Businesses/Small-Businesses-%26-Self-Employed/Independent-Contractor-Self-Employed-or-Employee


----------



## thefinisher

MrWillys said:


> He has said that he checks ID of his workers, but has no employees, and subs out everything. Are his employees contractors, or employees? Does he pay them weekly, or do they bill him once a month?
> Sounds to me like he's in violation of misclassification of independent contractor.
> http://www.irs.gov/Businesses/Small-Businesses-%26-Self-Employed/Independent-Contractor-Self-Employed-or-Employee


From what I gathered it sounds like they are all subcontractors who are paid by the board. So, he contracts the job and then hires his subcontractors (hangers, finishers, sanders) to do the work. This is the way all the DWC do business in my area as well. Everything is probably W9 as far as taxes go. For example, we pay our guys as subcontractors. They provide us with tax ID's etc.. Then they pay taxes on what we paid them. Typical W9. You pay workers comp for your hourly people/salary people. Subcontractors are responsible for their own insurance just as you would be if working for a builder.


----------



## MrWillys

thefinisher said:


> From what I gathered it sounds like they are all subcontractors who are paid by the board. So, he contracts the job and then hires his subcontractors (hangers, finishers, sanders) to do the work. This is the way all the DWC do business in my area as well. Everything is probably W9 as far as taxes go. For example, we pay our guys as subcontractors. They provide us with tax ID's etc.. Then they pay taxes on what we paid them. Typical W9. You pay workers comp for your hourly people/salary people. Subcontractors are responsible for their own insurance just as you would be if working for a builder.


just because you've gotten away with it doesn't make it legal. Do you pay your workers weekly, or do they bill you monthly? Do these workers have contractors licenses? it is this activity that has driven down prices in the US, and is ruining the building trades. Do your subs provide all their own tools, transportation, and equipment? here's how the IRS defines the difference:

http://www.irs.gov/taxtopics/tc762.html

Fed Ex paid it's drivers in Kansas as independent contractors until the state supreme court recently ruled it was wrong.

http://online.wsj.com/articles/court-says-fedex-drivers-were-employees-not-contractors-1412382296

You can also be held liable for all the back taxes owed for these workers if you get caught. The people you work for profit, you can be liable, and honest working Americans suffer from these violations.


----------



## thefinisher

MrWillys said:


> just because you've gotten away with it doesn't make it legal. Do you pay your workers weekly, or do they bill you monthly? Do these workers have contractors licenses? it is this activity that has driven down prices in the US, and is ruining the building trades. Do your subs provide all their own tools, transportation, and equipment? here's how the IRS defines the difference:
> 
> http://www.irs.gov/taxtopics/tc762.html
> 
> Fed Ex paid it's drivers in Kansas as independent contractors until the state supreme court recently ruled it was wrong.
> 
> http://online.wsj.com/articles/court-says-fedex-drivers-were-employees-not-contractors-1412382296
> 
> You can also be held liable for all the back taxes owed for these workers if you get caught. The people you work for profit, you can be liable, and honest working Americans suffer from these violations.


I pay my guys whenever they get done! They may get a check that week or they may not. My subs do have all their own transportation, tools, and equipment. From what I read in that link you posted, my subs would definitely be classified as independent contractors or Subs! Never had an issue with the government and neither have my subs. Guess we have been doing something right all these years. Havent been doing anything illegal here my friend :thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN

MrWillys said:


> just because you've gotten away with it doesn't make it legal. Do you pay your workers weekly, or do they bill you monthly? Do these workers have contractors licenses? it is this activity that has driven down prices in the US, and is ruining the building trades. Do your subs provide all their own tools, transportation, and equipment? here's how the IRS defines the difference:
> 
> http://www.irs.gov/taxtopics/tc762.html
> 
> Fed Ex paid it's drivers in Kansas as independent contractors until the state supreme court recently ruled it was wrong.
> 
> http://online.wsj.com/articles/court-says-fedex-drivers-were-employees-not-contractors-1412382296
> 
> You can also be held liable for all the back taxes owed for these workers if you get caught. The people you work for profit, you can be liable, and honest working Americans suffer from these violations.


The UK started this type of thing a couple years ago!
If u were self employed u couldn't work for the same company all the time! U had 2 have some sort of business because the government were losing 2 much money! I.E national insurance contribution's and people not paying their taxes after getting paid!
Not sure if its the same thing but sound's like it!


----------



## MrWillys

VANMAN said:


> The UK started this type of thing a couple years ago!
> If u were self employed u couldn't work for the same company all the time! U had 2 have some sort of business because the government were losing 2 much money! I.E national insurance contribution's and people not paying their taxes after getting paid!
> Not sure if its the same thing but sound's like it!


 So much for my perception of a higher standard in the UK. A few years ago I had a guy come and work for me. Previously he was installing cabinets for a contractor who provided all the material, power tools and equipment, but he was paid as independent contractor. This type of misclassification is only a race to the bottom for the trade, and working class in general. Hopefully, it won't run rampant like it has here.


----------



## MrWillys

thefinisher said:


> I pay my guys whenever they get done! They may get a check that week or they may not. My subs do have all their own *transportation, tools, and equipment.* From what I read in that link you posted, my subs would definitely be classified as independent contractors or Subs! Never had an issue with the government and neither have my subs. Guess we have been doing something right all these years. Havent been doing anything illegal here my friend :thumbsup:


Hopefully this claim is true, and that scaffolding you haul in your truck was only used by you.


----------



## VANMAN

MrWillys said:


> So much for my perception of a higher standard in the UK. A few years ago I had a guy come and work for me. Previously he was installing cabinets for a contractor who provided all the material, power tools and equipment, but he was paid as independent contractor. This type of misclassification is only a race to the bottom for the trade, and working class in general. Hopefully, it won't run rampant like it has here.


It still goes on here but its not so bad!
A lot of people had 2 go on the books(Employed with the firm)
The government want their cash now instead of waiting a year and then finding out that they can't get it!


----------



## super rocker

American Drywall said:


> You know what I find so strange is how offensive it is to people that I am a Christian who is not ashamed to admit I love God and I give Him the credit for my blessed life. Go back and read my previous posts and you will not see me criticize anyone, tell others how wrong they are, be argumentative, or say anything that should bother anyone. I simply stated that I operate my business with God first and because of this I made a six figure income working 12-15 hours a week. No I did not try and take up an offering lol. I simply came on this site asking for information and views on current drywall pricing and yet I received so many negative replies and my Christianity was mocked. So what is it? Because I credit God (which I will always do)? Is it because I try and run an honest business and treat people fairly? I understand that many replies were negative against my pricing I used 7 years ago before I sold my company...but why? That was the current rate for that part of Texas and my crews were paid what all other drywall companies were paying...but yet that bothered people. Can't help that and nor would I pay more than the going rate today as I am sure the builders would not pay me more than what the current pricing is at.
> 
> So people that are offended by me, ask yourself why does it bother you that I believe what I believe? I did not judge or criticize anyone...I did not preach at you... I did not try and convert you, but I will let you know God really does love you and He does have a plan for your life and guess what... He does not care about how many mistakes you have made in the past... He will forgive and offer you a future. If you want to know about this I would be more than happy to talk with you....oops hope the fact that I believe you have Hope did not come across too offensive for you.
> 
> Let me thank those of you who did help me with information and took the time to reply.


Please leave the religious crap for another forum. I am a lifelong atheist. So what? You are a typical religious hypocrite trying to justify your positions.:furious:


----------



## thefinisher

super rocker said:


> Please leave the religious crap for another forum. I am a lifelong atheist. So what? You are a typical religious hypocrite trying to justify your positions.:furious:


How is he a hypocrite? Basically all he did was thank God for blessing him.


----------



## moore

MrWillys said:


> Hopefully this claim is true, and that scaffolding you haul in your truck was only used by you.


Willys.......This ain't Cali. ! If TF can find a hanger/sub with his own scaffold ! I praise him!!!! 



I supply everything but tool belts and benches .


----------



## Magic

....


----------



## MrWillys

moore said:


> Willys.......This ain't Cali. ! If TF can find a hanger/sub with his own scaffold ! I praise him!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I supply everything but tool belts and benches .


 I'm saddened that the craft I love so much has lowered itself to this. Prices will be low as long as this occurs. Good luck to you guys, but my last employer was making millions. Over 20 million a year in volume. He paid cash for a house every year to rent out.


----------



## moore

Magic said:


> ....


SI....What was you gonna say M.


----------



## moore

MrWillys said:


> I'm saddened that the craft I love so much has lowered itself to this. Prices will be low as long as this occurs. Good luck to you guys, but my last employer was making millions. Over 20 million a year in volume. He paid cash for a house every year to rent out.


I'm saddened that the labor rate hasn't gone up in the last 50 years !!!


----------



## moore

thefinisher said:


> True statement. Some people just need to understand that they are lucky to be living in an area to get paid more than another area. Then again their cost of living might be higher... Perhaps the people making less in a certain area have a better quality of life than people making more in another? Perhaps I should write a thesis theorizing pay rates of drywallers vs. quality of life in differing regions of the country/state.


Horsechit! You get paid more cause your better than the the last jackass that ****ed up the last one !


----------



## chris

Why would someone name there business American Drywall and hire . oops I meant SUB all there work out to guys that arnt even American. Trust me we have lowballers in my area that pay those same crap numbers but we also have guys that take pride in there work and run a TOTAL legit biz and get paid alot more for it. The reason prices get so low is because its turned into a business of hiring cheap labor . Just because the guy you write the check too ( the sub) is an Green Carded American does not mean all his guys are. If they were you would have to pay more. I have only been ripped off once in my life and the guy that did it was a religious man whos voicemail said God Bless. I heard that voicemail a few too many times.


----------



## keke

VANMAN said:


> The UK started this type of thing a couple years ago!
> If u were self employed u couldn't work for the same company all the time! U had 2 have some sort of business because the government were losing 2 much money! I.E national insurance contribution's and people not paying their taxes after getting paid!
> Not sure if its the same thing but sound's like it!


Same here, you have to work for different companies ( max 80 % income from one company) and it's so easy for government to see it now cause the companies have to declare how much have paid every contractor during the year.


----------



## Magic

How are undocumented ******** not American? They came from South America but still American:jester:


----------



## thefinisher

moore said:


> Horsechit! You get paid more cause your better than the the last jackass that ****ed up the last one !


May want to re-read that paragraph again. It had nothing to do with someone being better than someone else. I was referring to the ghastly responses to some peoples pay rate compared to their own. I was making a point to say that some peoples rates are different than others due only to the region that they live in.


----------



## VANMAN

keke said:


> Same here, you have to work for different companies ( max 80 % income from one company) and it's so easy for government to see it now cause the companies have to declare how much have paid every contractor during the year.


Yea Keke I get taxed at source now from the companys I work for so its up to them 2 pay the tax that has been snatched of my cheque
Its not so bad as at the end of the year my tax bill is next to nothing as I have been paying as I go!
But its just another way of making sure the government gets their money! Its like being employed in a way but u can do what the f*ck u want as ur still ur own boss!:thumbsup:
And no f*cker would employ me as im just back this week after a month off!:thumbupAnd I started on Wednesday LOL)


----------



## MrWillys

What happens when someone gets hurt on the job?


----------



## American Drywall

I understand what you are saying but you do need to understand that I cannot go into detail of every crew and every payment to explain it all. I can tell you that (here anyway)here the hangers and finishers according to plate height. An 8' plate pays less than 10' plate height... to make this easier to understand let me word it this way. My crews charge me less for 8' than they do for 10' or higher. They are the ones who give me the price and they charge what the going rate for type of work is. Now the guys loved to work for me because I treated them as co-workers and not subbed out labor help. I also paid them the same on 8' and 9' plate height as I did on 10' so they did make more money from me than the other drywall companies they worked for. I also always paid them first and never made them wait. If they got in a bind I paid them early. I would often times bring out lunch and drinks to the job site for them. I helped them in several personal areas of their life as well. I did not go into all of the good that I did because it was not about the good I did.. this was just about what the going rate was now in drywall. There is so much more to be a good Christian company owner than paying the most money... so much more involved than that. There was a reason why I had so many crews wanting to work for my company. So I do appreciate your views on what I should do as a Christian owner but you really do not have a clue all that I did. I worked for Christian custom home builders but I did not expect them to pay me for my work than the going rate. They treated me fair, they paid me quickly and we developed good relationships. I did not expect them to pay me more though than what the job would normally pay...so why would I pay my crews more than what the going rate was and the price they asked for? Because of that you would judge my Christian walk? Again it makes no sense. Yes God blessed me a lot... but for so may reasons and in so many ways. I may not of mentioned that during this 6 years I was also a senior pastor of a church in town and during this time I did not take a salary from the church as God blessed my business and I felt the church could use the money from my salary to make a difference in the world. I could tell you that during my Christian walk God has healed me of cancer, healed my daughter of tumors on her spinal cord...there one day and gone the next. Healed her of deafness.. she spent all her early days until about 12 in a deaf ed class speaking sign language and then one day at church a special speaker said God was going to heal her and by the end of that week her deaf ed teacher said something was wrong with Katie so we took her to her audiologist and guess what? Perfect hearing! God healed her completely. I serve an amazing God and I live an incredibly bless life that I would not change for the world... and all I wanted to know on this site was current pricing for drywall. Thank you for allowing me to share how amazing that my God is. Giving my life to Jesus Christ was the best thing that I have ever done


----------



## super rocker

You just made me violently ill.


----------



## VANMAN

WOW!
But each 2 his own!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

It must be a terribale thing to see and yet have no vision.


----------



## moore

thefinisher said:


> May want to re-read that paragraph again. It had nothing to do with someone being better than someone else. I was referring to the ghastly responses to some peoples pay rate compared to their own. I was making a point to say that some peoples rates are different than others due only to the region that they live in.


The prices here are the same as they are In Charleston . I seen your boys at the drywall supply In Lynchburg last week..[South Carolina tags]
Some are doing the homes your use to working on for $17-$19 per board labor.

My price Is what It is. I never explain or try to sell myself . I just wait for the circle to fill in....Then I'm picking and choosing.


----------



## endo_alley

I hate to change the subject. But there are a lot of bad grammar and word misspellings in this thread. It might give people the wrong ideer about drywallers.


----------



## thefinisher

moore said:


> The prices here are the same as they are In Charleston . I seen your boys at the drywall supply In Lynchburg last week..[South Carolina tags]
> Some are doing the homes your use to working on for $17-$19 per board labor.
> 
> My price Is what It is. I never explain or try to sell myself . I just wait for the circle to fill in....Then I'm picking and choosing.


So what is your price?


----------



## moore

Whatever I want.


----------



## thefinisher

moore said:


> Whatever I want.


Lol I'm sure you have a price. You can only charge so much.... just give us a run down of how much one of your jobs are. Say a 250 board house with 110 sheets of stretch board. 40 sheets of 5/8, 85 sheets of standard 1/2, and 15 sheets of MR. These are just random numbers obviously. What is your price today for supplying all labor and materials?


----------



## moore

thefinisher said:


> Lol I'm sure you have a price. You can only charge so much.... just give us a run down of how much one of your jobs are. Say a 250 board house with 110 sheets of stretch board. 40 sheets of 5/8, 85 sheets of standard 1/2, and 15 sheets of MR. These are just random numbers obviously. What is your price today for supplying all labor and materials?


I'm labor only. If a G/C I've done homes for Wants to jump around for a screw job ..Then comes back to me ! My price goes up!


To answer your question . Around $27 per sheet labor . Depending on the shack. Could go to $30 .


----------



## evolve991

Mr.Brightstar said:


> It must be a terribale thing to see and yet have no vision.


.....choices always were a problem for you......:whistling2:


----------



## thefinisher

moore said:


> I'm labor only. If a G/C I've done homes for Wants to jump around for a screw job ..Then comes back to me ! My price goes up!
> 
> 
> To answer your question . Around $27 per sheet labor . Depending on the shack. Could go to $30 .


Now everything is falling in line lol. Your prices make sense and is what I would charge if I was doing it like you no doubt! That is almost our exact labor price, except it has our cut in there as well. See I thought you supplied the materials also. We are around .90 cents a square foot these days. Sometimes a bit less and sometimes a lot more. So on paper you would be way cheaper than us but the builder would have to order the materials. See we don't like giving out board counts because that is how other people get your exact numbers. We have had builders give our numbers out and vice versa and we don't like that. If they ask for a count I give them an approximate number. We used to do it like you, but it is hard to get any volume that way. Basically no overhead which is a plus but it didn't work so well for us. Basically your making what we would make plus what the finisher makes. I would say you have it made price wise. You don't have to do any touchups, patches, or warranty work.... as long as you get a house every 3 weeks then your golden. Honestly you might can charge even more.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

evolve991 said:


> .....choices always were a problem for you......:whistling2:


I just do it the best i can.


----------



## sdrdrywall

thefinisher said:


> Now everything is falling in line lol. Your prices make sense and is what I would charge if I was doing it like you no doubt! That is almost our exact labor price, except it has our cut in there as well. See I thought you supplied the materials also. We are around .90 cents a square foot these days. Sometimes a bit less and sometimes a lot more. So on paper you would be way cheaper than us but the builder would have to order the materials. See we don't like giving out board counts because that is how other people get your exact numbers. We have had builders give our numbers out and vice versa and we don't like that. If they ask for a count I give them an approximate number. We used to do it like you, but it is hard to get any volume that way. Basically no overhead which is a plus but it didn't work so well for us. Basically your making what we would make plus what the finisher makes. I would say you have it made price wise. You don't have to do any touchups, patches, or warranty work.... as long as you get a house every 3 weeks then your golden. Honestly you might can charge even more.


How much is your material down there moores labor cost is about 60 cents to do 90 cents is your material only 30 cents ? Ours is 35- 45 depending on how much u buy a year


----------



## thefinisher

sdrdrywall said:


> How much is your material down there moores labor cost is about 60 cents to do 90 cents is your material only 30 cents ? Ours is 35- 45 depending on how much u buy a year


Regular 1/2 is about $14 right now. We also don't charge a penny more than our supplier...


----------

